

My site content got copied or why I no longer use a CC license - paulclinger
http://notebook.kulchenko.com/writing/my-site-content-got-copied

======
unimpressive
If they're already violating the license, why would they respect a more
restrictive one?

~~~
paulclinger
I can still file a request for copyright violation, but with a more
restrictive license I don't need to argue about whether the placement of the
attribution is an appropriate one or not.

~~~
vitovito
As the copyright holder, the CC-BY licensing explicitly states "You must
attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor".

There's no argument. You decide if it's an appropriate attribution or not. If
it's not, they're in violation of your copyright, period.

I agree with the parent that someone who is going to steal your content, is
going to do it regardless of the license.

And, remember: if you don't actually register your works with the Copyright
Office, you can't sue for damages. All you can do is get them to take it down.

